# Why does Tempy pee on me



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

As I've mentioned before Tempy is a bit skittish and I've had a hard time getting him to bond with me. But in the last week or two he's been making some good progress, but there have been at least two occasions where he's purposely peed on me and I'm not sure why. Once I was trying to coax him out from under the cage (his favorite hiding spot) so I was laying on the floor with my arm under the cage. He walked over to my hand, stood on it for a second and peed on me. Then yesterday I was sitting on the floor Indian style and he came over and sat on my foot for a second and peed on me again. Both times it seems intentional, not out of fear. Is he trying to mark me or dominate me? Or does he just have a loose bladder?


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Not sure really, but if it's just little dribbles then it's marking. If he's emptying his entire bladder on you it's probably fear.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

rats pee on us for several reasons. 1) its marking "This is mine". 2) we are holding them and they have to pee. 3) fear, something scared them and with a timid rat its easier to do than you would think.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Do you have a watch on the wrist he peed on? One of our rats marks my watch every single time he walks over it without fail. It always happens when I'm lying on the floor with my arm out, just as you described.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

It's just a little bit, not a bunch. I was wearing a watch the time he peed on my hand. Maybe he was aiming for it?

I wasn't holding him either time, he just walked onto me and peed.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep just a little bit = scent marking! My rats love to do this on my phone...but only on the screen >.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Actually Buddy did that to my Kindle Fire a few days ago. I just assumed it was a dribble, didn't realize it was intentional.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

I was wondering how everyone deal with their rats marking them. I have to hold a kleenex in one hand everytime I take token out. She constantly dribbling on me. Is this just a normal ratty thing. She's healthy ect.. so it seems a habit.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

I bet it's the watch, that sounds exactly like my rat. Even if he hits the watch, it runs off onto my wrist


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

I bet it's the watch too. Token will do it everytime she walks across the computer mouse too.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Both Tempy and Buddy have peed on me tonight, and I'm not wearing the watch. I think they're in a bit of a power struggle. Seems like every time I play with them they run of and wrestle together, like they're figuring out who's second in command. Or maybe who I belong to.

Tonight I was holding Tempy and he peed on me, then a few minutes later Buddy came over smelled my hand and then peed on me too.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh my! Double whammy! All I can suggest myself is what I do. Walk around with kleenex in one hand. lol
I'm sure someone else will have a much better suggestion, but this is all I can offer considering mine do the same.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

I just wipe it on my pants.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Been there too. LOL


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Ah, sorry to hear you still got the drizzle. 

We've had our rats for six months and they still run off to wrestle several times whenever they're out of the cage. I think that's just natural for them. I think it's worse when there is no clear alpha (as far as I can tell Nibbles has no interest in being dominant but also won't put up with Jesse's BS so they're at a perpetual stalemate)


----------



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

All four of my boys do it too, I just wipe it on my pants too lol. Guess it's just a rat thing!


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

To think there's a bunch of us, all over the world, walking around with rat pee all over our pants. LOL


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh geez, this thread makes me so grateful that my 5 are all fixed. :s Haha the first rat I ever owned, a really small female, marked me like crazy. Ink was my heart rat, and she made sure everyone knew it. XD


----------

